# gehst ran



## gonzalo attenborough

Me parece que es responder o levantar el telefono, pero no logro descifrar el verb (rangehen) no esta en ningun lado.

GEHST du nicht RAN? 

Gracias como siempre por la ayuda


----------



## iaf

Hola Gonzalo:

Si, puede ser _responder/atender el teléfono_ (también _drangehen_). 
En un sentido más amplio puede significar también _encarar_, _emprender _o simplemente _acercarse_.


----------



## heidita

iaf said:


> Si, puede ser _responder/atender el teléfono_ (también _drangehen_).


 
Sí, en efecto, es contestar al teléfono.

En España decimos: ¿No lo coges?

Pero ya sé que en Argentina no se puede decir esto.


----------



## iaf

heidita said:


> Pero ya sé que en Argentina no se puede decir esto.



Ehm, sagen wir mal... wir vermeiden es! 
(Ich meine natürlich das Verb... )


----------



## heidita

iaf said:


> (Ich meine natürlich das Verb... )


 
Natürlich!


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Estaba en lo cierto entonces, muchas gracias y me asocio al comentario de Iaf....


----------

